# Hey



## wasep11 (Nov 7, 2011)

Hey ive been in this foum for about 2-3 weeks i believe never saw this section jaja, so introducing myself here, ive made a post:http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/146404-rotator-cuff-strain.html

It is about a rotator cuff strain, at least i think it is, i am going through, if you would like, you can read it and post anything helpful thanks , ive gotten replies and the information is really helpful, ive posted this thread in other forums but this one is the most alive if you know what i mean jaja. I see couple of people here like metal. HELL YEAH lml metalheads rule  

So i think thats about it any questions, feel free to ask


----------



## Arnold (Nov 7, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*wasep11* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Nov 7, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## swollen (Nov 7, 2011)

How's it goin'! Welcome!


----------



## wasep11 (Nov 7, 2011)

swollen said:


> How's it goin'! Welcome!



Not so good because of the minor injury, havent been able to train as i wanted it just sucks how this things happen when you are doing great with your routine jajaj but oh well it was my fault so. And thanks


----------



## wasep11 (Nov 7, 2011)

OrbitNutrition said:


> Welcome



Thanks


----------



## Reggie1387 (Nov 7, 2011)

Welcome to IM.


----------



## muscle_4you (Nov 8, 2011)

Welcome aboard!!

Ntr
muscle_4you


----------



## Gena Marie (Nov 8, 2011)

Welcome to the board.  I know Prince has issues with those as well  :{


----------



## builtmonster (Nov 9, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## GreenOx (Nov 9, 2011)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## solidaj (Nov 10, 2011)

welcome


----------



## solidaj (Nov 10, 2011)

welcome!


----------



## cocoleveo7686 (Nov 14, 2011)

welcome


----------



## CEM Store (Nov 15, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Sparr70 (Nov 16, 2011)

welcome


----------

